# Lure's



## Trapper155 (Mar 28, 2006)

Just wondering what types of lures you guys use for pike?


----------



## NY Trooper (Jul 25, 2006)

Just got off the Hudson River in upstate New York this morning. I was using a 1 ounce Daredevil and spooked up a 36 plus inch northern. Watched him swin off a little ways and settle into some grass. I grabbed up my other rod with a Zara Spook and worked it over the top. Although the bigger one didn't take it a 24 incher came out and smacked it. One of the other choices for my area are the larger Mepps spinners and Bucktails. They seem to work most consistently in this water.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Just about any lure will work for pike. Dardevils, redeyes, doc spoons are probably the most used. Depending on time of year small 2/5oz spoons can be realy good too. I also try and keep some plastics around, storms jerk type minnows and shads have worked realy well in the past. Cranks from the 7 shad rap to large cranks like the small jake work equilly as well for pike. All in all I think we have 15 or so boxes, yes I did say 15, that we take when we are looking for pike. Most are spoons though. One lure not many people use are long cranks. Yo-Zury crystal minnows can be very deadly on pike anytime of year. Bass sized tandoms and in-line spinners (bucktails mepps ect.) can also be good choices. I always have one big spoon, one smaller spoon, one crank, and one jerkbait ready to go. I have taken many big pike with suicks in the past its not as fun of a fight on the bigger rods. My choice is still the Dardevil spoon. Orange, chartruse, white, and green are the color paterns I try and stick to. If there are white fish around (not that we are close to fall :eyeroll: white can be a dinomite color up in canadian waters. Actually use anylure any color as long as its close to an ounce in wight a pike will probably hit it.


----------



## Fishin Fanatic (Jun 3, 2006)

I don't think many people use buzzbaits for Pike but I can tell you from experience that they work awesome for pike and Musky!!! When I get into the grass I find that frogs work great as well as spinner baits!!!


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Buzzers work fine for pike. Get a lake with lots of pike a buzzer can produce all year.


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

I use #5 "Bluefox" spinners for everything on Pike...........


----------

